

Silicon Valley/Entrepreneur/Hacker Poker Night: Wed 5/19, 8:00, Mountain View - Mystalic
http://techpoker.eventbrite.com/

======
NathanielMc1
from what we have seen, that's only if the house is making any money from the
game. this is a friendly game and so should be safe under the law. see:
<http://www.pokerpages.com/articles/homepoker/augustine01.htm>

------
Mystalic
From the crazy entrepreneurs that brought you the HN/YC BBQ last month:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=566144>

We like to promote the exchange of ideas, contacts, and knowledge. Poker's
just a bonus. :)

~~~
kicker
Did you mean Wed 5/20?

~~~
Mystalic
Yes, but I'm just that tired right now. :)

------
aston
Always good to see more poker being played. If anybody's looking for a game in
SF, give me a holler.

------
fatbat
oooh, interesting. I don't know anyone but I might just go! ^^

~~~
teuobk
Meeting new people is part of the fun!

------
buggy_code
Can we have a poker bot competition? I'm not a great poker player myself (in
fact, I don't really even know the rules) -- but I think it'd be another cool
way to socialize; especially if people are required to release the source
later, and we can all chat about what worked / didn't work, etc ...

~~~
matt1
This is much, much harder than you think :)

~~~
buggy_code
I didn't say the bots had to play well ... if at the end of every competition,
everyone rises up to the level of the winner, then I think the bots would also
improve drastically :-)

------
dan_the_welder
You will be sorry when you start tossing your shares into the pot.

------
markessien
Now, THAT I'd go to. We should do that in Berlin too...anybody?

------
swolchok
I thought home poker wasn't legal in California. I could be wrong, though, and
IANAL.

~~~
Mystalic
We looked into it, and we'll take a look again, but as long as we don't profit
from it via rakes and the like, it's legal.

~~~
jdileo
Absolutely love this idea.....what a great opportunity for a mental release
and brainsharing with like-minds.

This is why I begin driving from NY to SV to permanantly relocate in 4 days!!!

